# Wide blade Zoysia needs help



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

My buddy just bought a house that was knee deep in weeds. The yard is a mixture of wide blade Zoysia and Bermuda. He wants to keep the Zoysia. It was a good base and I sure we can get the weeds under control. But what should we do to kick start a slow spreading Zoysia? 34-0-0 and LOTS of water along w Milorganite?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Bermuda always wins! That will sort itself out once you get some nutrients down. Pre-emergent! I'm sure the stuff you mentioned will work. Without a soil test you're just guessing. But nitrogen is always needed. I'd do the weed control as soon as possible because the temps are going to be too hot soon for the stuff you can buy at lowe's (i've had good results with specracide concentrate) Prodiamine is about 65 bucks on amazon, and it'll last forever for pre-emergent.
alot of people start with a 10-10-10 as their first to get a mixture of different N-P-K, once again you'd be guessing without a soil test. But if you're guessing I'd go with a fertilizer that has K in it. As the 34-0-0 has none and neither does milo. 
I sometimes use the Scotts for southern lawns, it's something like 34-0-10.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

rjw0283 said:


> Bermuda always wins!


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Zoysia will will if you cut off most of the N and P. It is the only grass I know of that persists in starvation conditions provided there is enough water. If you want the Bermuda to win, start applying Milo and high Nitrogen fertilizers.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone! So high Nitro will help the Bermuda.... Phosphorus helps Zyosia.

Get pre-emergent down asap. Won't the Zyosia choke out weeds?


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Here's a video of work done...

https://youtu.be/6QCfZ7GXFE8


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

NWGALawn706 said:


> Thanks everyone! So high Nitro will help the Bermuda.... Phosphorus helps Zyosia.
> 
> Get pre-emergent down asap. Won't the Zyosia choke out weeds?


I think you misunderstood. STOP FERTILIZING if you want the Zoysia to win. No MIlorganite, no Nitrogen. Nothing but water and low mowing. The Bermuda will decline due to the lack of nutrients.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

That's what's has happened for about a year... The prior owner had no yard service or care..... BUT they did not mow regularly either. I felt the yard needed a jolt to get the growing process kick started. Doc says to hit it hard w N, cut short, and cut every 3 days


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Doc is also the worlds biggest idiot and charlatan. Good at selling things, not good at actual turfgrass agronomy. He is not a reliable source.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for help! Much appreciated


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Doc is also the worlds biggest idiot and charlatan. Good at selling things, not good at actual turfgrass agronomy. He is not a reliable source.


For Bermuda, what are your thoughts on PGF complete and Milorganite?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Skip it, save your money, get your soil tested, and apply what the grass needs, not what an idiot on youtube is telling you to spread. BTW, there is more than one idiot claiming to be a lawn expert on youtube.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Skip it, save your money, get your soil tested, and apply what the grass needs, not what an idiot on youtube is telling you to spread. BTW, there is more than one idiot claiming to be a lawn expert on youtube.


Wow....


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

While aggressive, hard to say he's wrong. A lot of these YT guys just out to make a buck now.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

NWGALawn706 said:


> That's what's has happened for about a year... The prior owner had no yard service or care..... BUT they did not mow regularly either. I felt the yard needed a jolt to get the growing process kick started. Doc says to hit it hard w N, cut short, and cut every 3 days


I am kind of in the same position: common bermuda thriving in the conditions I've created for my newly seeded zoysia. But I am confused by this thread...is the 'Doc' you mention, this forum's @Greendoc ?? I've always found his information and recommendations to be spot-on.
Just wanting to clarify so that I can do the same...DO NOT re-fertilize my new zoysia, so as to suppress the common bermuda and the weeds?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Doc is a guy on YouTube, different from this forum's real @Greendoc


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Tmank87 said:


> Doc is a guy on YouTube, different from this forum's real @Greendoc


I watched a few videos since my post from a guy associated w the Lawncology guy. He had a Zoysia lawn he was working w that had my same issues. He said to order a soil test, to cut LOW, hit it w N, and water heavy.... Cut every 3 days.

How to with Doc is another grass guy w a YouTube channel. He peddles Anderson products. I've had good results w them. I also use N-ext products for soilmicrobes.

Is there a way I can follow GreenDoc and see his posts?


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

NWGALawn706 said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > Doc is a guy on YouTube, different from this forum's real @Greendoc
> ...


Click on his profile name and I believe at the bottom right hand side of page you will see user posts. He offers ton of advice on here.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Tmank87 said:


> While aggressive, hard to say he's wrong. A lot of these YT guys just out to make a buck now.


Agree! And just for reference, a quick view through the warm-season lawn journals on this forum will show that the "most beautiful bermuda lawn" is not on YouTube. Just saying...


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > While aggressive, hard to say he's wrong. A lot of these YT guys just out to make a buck now.
> ...


Will do!


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

I just scrolled through and couldn't find a journal section....


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

NWGALawn706 said:


> I just scrolled through and couldn't find a journal section....


Warm Season Lawn Journals

If you scroll down on the Board Index the second section is the lawn journals. The warm season journals are first because we are cooler than the cool-season guys.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

My buddy's Zoysia is already showing growth! The island that we removed has runners from the yard creeping in and the putter areas that were full of weeds has runners growing!


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> NWGALawn706 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone! So high Nitro will help the Bermuda.... Phosphorus helps Zyosia.
> ...


Hey GreenDoc.
I cut the yard way back to almost scalp level. I've been blasting it w water. It's due for a cut today.... Will keep it at a little over 1". But, I was reading different sites that said to get it to 3" and that will keep sunlight off Bermuda and kill/prevent Bermuda from growing. What's your thoughts?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I've heard people say that method works in Saint Augustine but I have never had success with it. The bermuda just gets tall and leggy.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Zoysia is taking off! I'm cutting about every 2-3 days. It has nice runners. I pulled some leafy weeds out yesterday and he has a nut sedge problem near the mailbox that I I.d. w the forums help last night. I'm surprised at how quickly it was stimulated and growth took off. Here's a video update.... Part 3.

https://youtu.be/jYWlYHJJGSU

Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hard work paying off, really looking nice!


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Hard work paying off, really looking nice!


THANKS!!!!


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I've heard people say that method works in Saint Augustine but I have never had success with it. The bermuda just gets tall and leggy.


Maybe the difference is starvation? I have this one spot in my yard of persistent bermuda, and I had pretty much knocked it down with sethoxydim. The centipede had filled in and taken over the area. I fertilized. Now the bermuda springs back to life.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Darth_V8r said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard people say that method works in Saint Augustine but I have never had success with it. The bermuda just gets tall and leggy.
> ...


You're wanting the centipede to fill in or Bermuda?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

The centipede. Long story. Not going to hijack. I was simply responding to the other comment. I've seen bermuda take over, SA and centipede, and I've seen centipede take over bermuda and SA take over bermuda. I was simply musing - i wonder if the difference is starvation as to which wins out?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Bermuda certainly likes the input more than Centipede, and Zoysia for that matter.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

As others have pointed out, cultural practices influence the winner of a bermuda/zoysia war. HOC is another factor that can be used. Cut at two inches, wide bladed zoysia (I'm assuming you mean Meyer aka Z-52) has an advantage over Bermuda. Cut at 1/4, Bermuda has the advantage. I'd guess that somewhere around 3/4 inch would be the dividing line between the grasses.


----------



## gbestemt (Oct 2, 2019)

@Greendoc to be fair the new superjuice w/iron and PGF complete are actually good products but overally expensive when there are products that are much cheaper and do the same thing. I just purchased the PGF Complete because I was too lazy to do the research on Carbon-X. Ironite plus with seperate Humic and Fulvic acid also seems like a cheaper option than superjuice. But also I am a fan of early Doc videos very informative for the average homeowner and got me here. His new videos are basically ads.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Darth_V8r said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard people say that method works in Saint Augustine but I have never had success with it. The bermuda just gets tall and leggy.
> ...


Lots of N and lots of P is what Bermuda wants. I always marvel at the monostand Centipede lawns in some neighborhoods. I mean every lawn on the street is Centipede. Difference is, these people apply NOTHING to the lawn. They just mow. What flips the script is when someone new moves in and starts feeding a lot of N and P. Centipede dies and a lot of weedy, fast growing grasses take over.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Closed the chapter on this project today.
Here's a final look:

https://youtu.be/tcH5i9oDTB4


----------

